# Minecraft, anyone?



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't really seen any Minecraft threads on here so I made one.

What are you building right now? Know any good servers? Stories?

Here's some pictures from me.


















(Some map with 12,000 TNT. Minecraft kept on crashing so I just deleted it. -____-)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's what I mainly did on my server:


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

The first thing that happens when I discover Spawner GUI. There's 24.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i play alot... just got a 10 slot server last night aswell pm me if any of you want the ip


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have any pictures to show but I have been a big Minecraft fan for about 7 months now. At the moment I'm working on a minecart/rollercoaster system but I'm running low on gold to make booster rails. After that I'll probably start work on a church.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to add a ceiling lighting system to my house, but I can't find slimes. I need slimeballs for sticky pistons. I've never even seen a slime in the game.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

Minecraft! :3 I started playing like a month ago, my boyfriend suggested it to me and we have a server together that he set up.

I haven't built anything epic but we're working on a sort of island for ourselves.

I've never seen a slime either!  We can't find any.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

for slimes go down to near bedrock and dig out a big room and they should spawn.. put some torches in if u dont want zombies/creepers/skeletons

btw heres some pics of my servers crap


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're lookin for a good friendly server, check out:

www.minecraftaddicts.com

that's where I play, name is AtomikDawn


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Glue said:


> Damn, that's really nice. How long have you been playing?
> 
> I haven't played all week. I need to stop being lazy...


Thanks! And about two months now.


----------



## Lee794 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really want this game. I've played it before and it's fun and addicting. And a great time waster.

Will have to wait for it to come out for the Xbox though. Cant wait


----------



## Lee794 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got it! I'm going to be addicted to it

Are there any Mods and Texture Packs i should get for it?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

eldpack is my favoured texture pack. jolicraft is nice too.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I play sometimes, but I never really construct anything awesome. I mostly just go on adventures. I've tried joining servers but I always feel like an outsider. I'm lucky if I speak more than a couple of words to someone else in multiplayer.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

I play occasionaly, sometimes with friends. I'm awful at constructing things. We should get an sas server, just an idea.


----------



## TheLostCube (Jun 29, 2011)

Minecraft is the best! I have very few actual friends who play Minecraft though. One of my friends has a great private server.

Does anyone watch the Yogscast here?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

johnstamos said:


> i play occasionaly, sometimes with friends. I'm awful at constructing things. *we should get an sas server*, just an idea.


yes! Oh for the love of god, yes!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a server if anyone wants to play, only me and my sister go on

leave me a msg here or in pm with ur game name so i can add u too the whitelist


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

jonesy0039 said:


> i have a server if anyone wants to play, only me and my sister go on
> 
> leave me a msg here or in pm with ur game name so i can add u too the whitelist


Minecraft name: Redacted

Any chance I can get in on it?


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

jonesy0039 said:


> i have a server if anyone wants to play, only me and my sister go on
> 
> leave me a msg here or in pm with ur game name so i can add u too the whitelist


Can I get on it as well? I don't want to post my username on this site, so I'll PM it to you?


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glue said:


> Can I get on it as well? I don't want to post my username on this site, so I'll PM it to you?


 yeah pm and harry ill pm u the ip/whitelist u


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm interested, surely. My Minecraft name is Lanterfant. 

UK? That means we are in a similar timezone too. Good good


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG the great addiction. I managed to stave it of for a few months now. The name kept popping up everywhere so when I was curious enough I got a copy (very old alpha if I remember it correctly) at first my eyes bled because of the graphics, then my character kept dying on me. The I saw this "Punch a tree guide" then boom 12 hours later I'm still hooked..... I made a 1:1 scale of my house complete with rooms and detail


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My son plays the crap out of it. I've played it a bit but since the big update it won't play but a few minutes before it does a momory dump and shuts down. It saves where I was but it's just too annoying to have to keep logging back in.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> My son plays the crap out of it. I've played it a bit but since the big update it won't play but a few minutes before it does a momory dump and shuts down. It saves where I was but it's just too annoying to have to keep logging back in.


I had that problem, too. Go to "options" in the game, then to "video settings," and change the graphics to "Fast" and render distance to "Normal." That fixed the problem for me.

Also make sure your Java is up to date.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

why can't it have modern graphics... ? I find it severely unatractive... this is the only reason why I haven't tried it yet


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

What's so fun about Minecraft? Sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

nycdude said:


> What's so fun about Minecraft? Sorry if I offend anyone.


Ever play with lego? Same principle.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

nycdude said:


> What's so fun about Minecraft? Sorry if I offend anyone.


I honestly dont get it either, its lego in 3D space. . . i stopped enjoying lego when i was 7.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone plays Minecraft at my school, so it'd be wierd if you _didn't _play it, but it's a beta version and I don't really play it much








Picture of my house, not really finished, the roof is only about half done, and I'm gonna replace parts of the wall with glass


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> why can't it have modern graphics... ? I find it severely unatractive... this is the only reason why I haven't tried it yet


because having "modern graphics" would make much less sense in a world that is made entirely of cubes. the low-res textures are a deliberate aesthetic choice.

edit: also, this is a game made largely by one person.


----------

